# Re:applying to medical schools in pakistan



## saadia (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re:applying to medical schools in pakistan*

Hey all

Jus wanted to ask I have Chemistry and Biology at A-Level but not Physics so do I need to study Physics to apply to a medical college in pakistan or is there anything I can do to compensate for this?

I have a G.C.S.E in Science (which is double award and inc chemistry, biology and physics).

Any information would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Saadia


----------



## saadia (Jun 6, 2008)

Somebody please help!!!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Saadia, welcome to the forum.
Please read the following thread:
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html

It outlines which prereqs are required. They are very strict in enforcing these prerequisites so you must have 1 year of each science to even be considered for admission.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

It is clearly stated in every prospectus that u shud have 65% marks in Biology, Physic and Chemistry. Anyhow, try contacting the concerned department and ask if there is any alternative!


----------



## chickoo (Feb 19, 2008)

i too have applied in lahore ...done BIOLOGY PHYSICS CHEMISTRY MATHS at IGCSE and Gce........but tht entry test ...uuufffffff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xaynub (Jul 13, 2008)

yes sadia u need to have physics at A level to get an IBCC equivalence certificate as a pre med student. otherwise u cant sit the MCAT.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

that time again when the same questions start coming along again!


----------



## saadia (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanx ppl

I have decided to take my physics A-Level and then apply in 2009 inshallah.


----------

